# Ralentissement lecture fichiers AVI avec Plex ou XBMC



## nokiwi (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple TV 4.4.4 avec jailbreak untethered.

Quand je diffuse certains films AVI de 700 mo de mon iMac vers mon Apple TV reliée à ma TV en utilisant Plex ou XBMC, il m'arrive parfois d'avoir un léger ralentissement d'une seconde toutes les minutes, ce qui est très énervant.

Ça arrive sur certains fichiers, mais pas tous.
Mes films sont de qualité moyenne et font en général 700 mo, voire au maximum, le double.

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que quand je fais le teste sur ma PS3 avec PS3 Media Server avec un fichier qui ne fonctionne pas très bien sur mon Apple TV, et bien il passe parfaitement.
Aucun ralentissement à signaler quand je passe par ma PS3, mais bon, le menu et l'affichage sont moins sympas, et puis après tout, elle n'est pas faite pour diffuser du contenu vidéo en streaming, alors que mon Apple TV, si.

Quelqu'un a ce type de problème, à savoir des ralentissements sur certains fichiers AVI en utilisant l'Apple TV et Plex ou XBMC?

Je précise que mon Apple TV est relié en ethernet (j'ai testé en wifi, même problème) et que j'ai la fibre optique.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Eric


----------



## nokiwi (3 Janvier 2012)

J'avais pas fait le test avant, mais même quand je regarde des bandes  annonces dans le tout premier menu (officiel), et bien il y a des ralentissement de  temps en temps et sur certaines bandes annonces. 

J'ai une super bonne connexion internet (fibre optique), donc à  votre avis, est ce qu'il peut y avoir un problème matériel avec mon  Apple TV? 

Merci.


----------



## nokiwi (7 Janvier 2012)

Bon et bien Apple m'a remplacé mon Apple TV par une nouvelle, et même problème... 

Je suis passé en 4.4.4, j'ai jailbreaké via Season Pass et installé Plex 0.9.0 beta 4. 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe 

Les autres qui ont testé le même film que moi n'ont pas ce souci.


----------



## nokiwi (11 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'essayer chez mes parents, et ça fonctionne parfaitement, sans ralentissement.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui cloche dans mon installation


----------

